# Officer Brett Oswald



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Brett Oswald



*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* 13164
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Brett Oswald was killed when he was struck by a vehicle at the scene of an abandoned vehicle.

Officer Oswald responded to a report that a vehicle had hit a tree on South River Road in Paso Robles. After investigating, Officer Oswald determined that no accident had occurred and that the vehicle was abandoned. He called for a tow truck and was waiting next to his patrol car, when a passing vehicle crossed the double yellow lines and struck the patrol car. The force of the impact pushed the patrol car into Officer Oswald.

Officer Oswald was transported to a local hospital where he later died from his injuries.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Oswald


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Office Oswald.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

2nd CHP in a week? good hod... RIP sir.


----------



## DJC (May 22, 2010)

They have had 5 L.O.D.D within the past 2 months. Awful, tough times over there. R.I.P Brother


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

DJC said:


> They have had 5 L.O.D.D within the past 2 months. Awful, tough times over there. R.I.P Brother


You're correct, four involving vehicle crashes (and one plane crash); none by gunfire. These are all good examples why it's important to be just as careful on the roadways as it is with potentially armed suspects.

Bad times for the CHP right now. May they all rest in peace.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

RIP Officer Oswald- my thoughts and prayers go out to your family/friends/coworkers


----------

